# Spy Satellite Info



## syscom3 (Dec 2, 2005)

It is a rare occasion when word leaks out about anything coming from the NRO about the black satellite programs.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051201/ap_on_bi_ge/spy_satellites

For the record..... The satellite division of Boeing is the old HUGHES Space and Comm group.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Interesting stuff syscom.


----------

